

Show HN: Tymoot – Programers way of dealling with kids' Time Outs - nvk
http://www.ripeapps.com/
This is how programers deal with Kids' time-outs, make an app because they are lazy :)<p>My co-founder has 3 little ones.
======
sarahsh
I'm pretty sure any psychologist would trash this application, but having to
deal with my 2 kids, i have to say, should at least be fun to use it as long
as you don't think this is an educational tool.

Edit for format. (my first reply to a thread!)

~~~
nvk
We agree with you, this was an attempt to tracking the time and providing some
fun with the punishment wheel, in no way was meant to be a "Parenting" guide.

------
dochex
Here's the appstore link for what he's talking about:
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tymoot/id423231052>

------
agile2
Interesting app....but do kids really think it's cool to get time outs even if
they are done on mobile?

